# turnout wiring



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

Could anyone point me to a truly easy diagram for wiring turnouts? Not just a vague diagram but one that shows the wires from start to finish? I know it's probably been asked before, but I'm getting back into the trains and cannot find a decent site.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Your going to have to give a little more info to get a good answer!
What scale?
What kind of turnouts?
Are you looking for, turnout wiring or switch machine wiring?


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

My mistake. HO gauge, not sure what brand of turnout I will be going with yet, but for switching into spur lines to start. I haven't had a set in nearly 30 years so a lot of what I have been researching is all new to me so I'm trying to find as much info as possible. Crossovers and a turntable at some point as well in the future.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello,



trnfn69 said:


> ... not sure what brand of turnout I will be going with yet, but for switching into spur lines to start....


Yes, but electronically (if that's what you're getting at), we'd need to know exactly what brand of turnout you have or want to get.


----------



## trnfn69 (Jan 21, 2012)

I will be going with a dcc set up so I will be going with an electronic switch. Any suggestions on a brand that is reliable and somewhat straight forward to wire?


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

PECO turn-outs are pretty good and available from many sources.
http://www.peco-uk.com/page.asp?id=pointplans

Here is wiring info for PECO turn outs and DCC.
http://www.wiringfordcc.com/switches.htm


----------

